# SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus



## DKK007 (26. November 2019)

HP warnt derzeit vor einem Fehler in seinen SSDs, der dazu führt, dass die SSDs nach 3 Jahren und 270 Tagen komplett ausfallen. 
Ein vor Ablauf dieser Frist eingespieltes Firmwareupdate soll helfen. 

Welcher Controller in den SSDs steckt wurde nicht genannt, so dass nicht klar ist, ob auch SSDs von anderen Herstellern betroffen sind. 

HPE warnt vor SSD-Ausfaellen | heise online
HPE Support document - HPE Support Center


----------



## Spexxos (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Geplante Obsoleszenz mal ganz anders. Mit dem Update fallen die dann erst ein Jahr später aus


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Das ist keine geplante Obsoleszenz (da viiiiel zu auffällig und vorhersehbar), das ist ein ganz billiger Programmierfehler mit immensen Auswirkungen.

Hintergrund: Die SSDs zählen ihre Betriebsstunden in einem Register der Firmware. Der Programmierer hat nun zwei Fehler gemacht - erstens nur einen 16bit-Wert vorgesehen (also hexadezimal einen 4-digit Eintrag, das Ding zählt bis FFFF) und zweitens keinen Überlaufschutz reingepackt.

Was passiert? Sobald der Wert FFFF (was 32765 Stunden sind, denn FFFF sind dezimal 65535 und ein solcher Eintrag kann auch negativ zählen, also von -32765 bis +32765) erreicht und eine weitere Stunde dazu kommt wird der Wert zu "0001 0000". Blöderweise wird damit per Overflow das Register davor mit 0001 überschrieben. Wenn jetzt hier Informationen lagen die für den betrieb der SSD zwingend notwendig sind, und danach sieht es hier aus, führt der Overflow zum Totalverlust.

Eigentlich eine ganz simple Sache, einfach von vorneherein zwei Register reservieren (also 0000 0000) und das Ding hätte unfallfrei bis 2147483646 zählen können was knapp 250.000 BetriebsJAHRE sind. Jetzt ham se den Salat...


----------



## HisN (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Erinnert an das Jahr 2000-Problem oder IP4


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Das war damals mit der Crucial m4 auch schon so. 
Der "5000 Stunden Bug".
Firmware-Update drauf und fertig!


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Nur dass bei der M4 nach 5184h (ja, ich hatte eine ) nur 1x pro Stunde wenn weitergezählt werden sollte ein BSOD erzeugt wurde. Man konnte einfach neustarten und die Daten waren alle noch da.... man hatte ein Stunde zum Patchen bevors wiedern blauen gab.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dass bei der M4 nach 5184h (ja, ich hatte eine ) nur 1x pro Stunde wenn weitergezählt werden sollte ein BSOD erzeugt wurde. Man konnte einfach neustarten und die Daten waren alle noch da.... man hatte ein Stunde zum Patchen bevors wiedern blauen gab.


So weit habe ich es bei mir nicht kommen lassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*



HisN schrieb:


> Erinnert an das Jahr 2000-Problem oder IP4


Oh, was haben wir die IBM gequält 1999 im Kraftwerk.

Ich hab die Katastrophe vorhergesagt: es ist einfach nichts passiert.


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

So wie ich das sehe sind da auch nur SAS SSD's betroffen.

Und die Modelle die ich mir angeschaut habe, ist der Fertiger Samsung.

bspw die betroffene HP MO0400JFFCF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben rechts sieht man die Modellnummer: MZ - ILS4000 und die kommt von Samsung.


----------



## Ocmaster (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

wegwerfgesellschaft sind wir geworden da muss alles nach 2 jahren garantie kaputt sein.


----------



## Seeefe (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*



Ocmaster schrieb:


> wegwerfgesellschaft sind wir geworden da muss alles nach 2 jahren garantie kaputt sein.



Da bin ich wohl eine Ausnahmeerscheinung 

PC selbst zusammengebaut vor 8 Jahren - läuft bisher alles, auch wenn die GTX560ti langsam zickt
Monitor, der hat noch eine Auflösung von 1280x1024 - älter als mein PC und läuft immer noch
Plasmafernseher von Panasonic, der müsste auch min. 7 Jahre alt sein, läuft immer noch
Ein anderer LCD-Fernseher von Samsung, ebenfalls weit über der Garantie, läuft wie am ersten Tag


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Ist bloß die Frage, ob mit dem Monitor und der GPU das Spielen noch viel Freude macht.


----------



## Seeefe (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bloß die Frage, ob mit dem Monitor und der GPU das Spielen noch viel Freude macht.



Für World of Tanks reicht es  die Prioritäten haben sich mittlerweile doch etwas geändert. Aber ein neuer Monitor könnte doch langsam mal her


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Da kann  man dann zumindest gleich in ein Gerät mit aktuellen Techniken wie AdaptiveSync investieren. 
Das können mittlerweile alle halbwegs aktuellen GPUs ansteuern.


----------



## BojackHorseman (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

"It's not a bug,

it's a feature!"


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Da kippt sicherlich ein Bit


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*

Nicht nur eines. Wenn der Zähler überläuft, kippen alle Bits im Register.


----------



## BxBender (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das war damals mit der Crucial m4 auch schon so.
> Der "5000 Stunden Bug".
> Firmware-Update drauf und fertig!



Huui, meine läuft noch.


----------



## BxBender (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: SSDs von HP fallen nach 3 Jahren aus.*



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Da kippt sicherlich ein Bit



Wenn ich ein Bit zu viel kippe, kippe ich auch um. ^^


----------

